# 귀요미 gwiyomi / kwiyomi



## cindy91

hi everyone, i am so curious with the meaning of gwiyomi. my friend told me that it is Korean language, so can anyone tell me what's the meaning of it?
Thanks by the way.


----------



## youngbuts

I'm afraid it is difficult to know what it refer to with the letters in English. When I write the word you gave us in Korean, it is 지요미. 지요미 is not in Korean, I'm sorry.


----------



## vientito

youngbuts said:


> I'm afraid it is difficult to know what it refer to with the letters in English. When I write the word you gave us in Korean, it is 지요미. 지요미 is not in Korean, I'm sorry.



Is the originator talking about 귀요미?

from Daum 

[형용사] '귀엽다'라는 의미의 신조어

recently invented word 

Cute is the closest english word that you can get to


----------



## seek3

The word Gwiyomi (귀요미) does not only mean "cute" as many translations predicate. "Cute" is only the translation of the last syllable mi (미). The first part Gwi (귀) can be translated as "ear" or "spoon". Combined with the second syllable Gwiyo (귀요) it is a diminutive form of ear or spoon which means little ear or little spoon. So the literal translation of Gwiyomi is "cute little ear" or "cute little spoon". The whole word Gwiyomi is an allusion on the German word "Häschen". A Häschen is a designation and describes a little cute young bunny. The allusion can only be understood, if you know, that in german language the ears of a bunny or rabbit are called spoons.


----------



## alohaoe

gwiyomi = 귀염이

Look up 귀엽다 in the dictionary.
귀염 is a noun-form of 귀엽다, much like gerund in English.
-이 is an suffix which makes a word a person who is/do the word.
So, 귀염이 is a person who is 귀엽다 or who is a 귀여운 person.
귀염 and 귀염이 itself is a childlike and cute term that is usually used for youngsters.
귀요미 makes even cuter because of its pronunciation 요 than 여. Informal but widely spoken these days. There's a popular song titled "귀요미송."


----------



## smKim

Usually, we call cute boy and girl as 귀요미. It is new word, of which young guy enjoy use.


----------

